# [Off Topic] Cuantos Somos ? (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Esto no pretende ser un mensaje publicitario para nadie, pero si me parecio una idea valida!

El sitio dudalibre.com está realizando una campaña para determinar con alguna certeza cuantas computadoras de escritorio hay en el mundo usando GNU/Linux esto basado en un total de 1.000.000.000 (Mil Millones) de computadoras.

La idea es comprobar partiendo de esta base que a lo menos el 1% de las compus de escritorio usan GNU/Linux.

http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter

----------

## demostenes

De momento, dos...

 :Wink: 

Saludos al foro, después de tanto tiempo sin conectarme con usuario.

----------

## agdg

+1

=3

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Realmente me importa poco y nada si somos diez, diez mil o diez millones los usuarios de Linux. 

El trasfondo de la idea detrás de la página web esa es evidentemente combativo: Demostremos que somos mucho mas que lo que las estadísticas dicen. No ganan absolutamente nada con el resultado final así que yo por lo pronto, no me inscribo ni voto.

Mientras exista Linux como alternativa viable a otros sistemas operativos, no necesito nada mas, no hay nada que defender.

Si hay algo que sobra en el mundo son fanáticos, militantes y talibanes.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ya entrados en el tema, alguien sabe de algún (o algunos) sitio serio donde pueda obtener estadísticas actualizadas sobre el uso del software libre en paises, empresas etc. Hay algunas en los documentos de la ONU pero... como que no convencen jaja.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Realmente me importa poco y nada si somos diez, diez mil o diez millones los usuarios de Linux. 
> 
> El trasfondo de la idea detrás de la página web esa es evidentemente combativo: Demostremos que somos mucho mas que lo que las estadísticas dicen. No ganan absolutamente nada con el resultado final así que yo por lo pronto, no me inscribo ni voto.
> 
> Mientras exista Linux como alternativa viable a otros sistemas operativos, no necesito nada mas, no hay nada que defender.
> ...

 

Ciertamente colega.

El dato que me llama poderosamente la atencion es que Gentoo es la cuarta distribucion mas popular. 

Yo si defiendo a Gentoo como distribucion frente a otras y repito

Para lo unico que sirve Ubuntu es para instalar Gentoo y......

.... Para lo unico que sirve IE es para instalar Firefox!!! jajajajajajaja  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Amigo JotaCE

Ya inscribí mis tres maquinas   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

2 +

----------

## pcmaster

+3

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Vote, pero coincido en cierta forma con Inodoro_Pereyra.

El que guste vote nomás, el que no, pues no lo haga. Creo que la vocacion que tiene cada uno de nosotros no se refleja en estadisticas ni en lo que digan las empresas, incluso Red Hat/SuSe/Novell y demás. La alternativa esta presente, se sostiene y difundirla y ayudar a los nuevos es un poco nuestra mision, o al menos la mia. Con el tiempo deje de creer en las cupulas partidarias, siendo una persona politicamente activa, creo en la base, la que mueve los hilos todos los dias, creo en uds del otro lado, que entienden degustan igual que yo el sabor de la libertad. Seamos gente libre y ayudemos a otros a encontrar ese camino

Un saludo camaradas, y de lo que de somos montones con los brazos en alto!

----------

